# Results Arrival prediction poll



## EL Nica PE (May 2, 2006)

Let's see!


----------



## Road Guy (May 2, 2006)

a few guys in my office took it last april ,and they were able to check there license online (via the Secretary of States Website) and they found out the first week in June (before they got the letter)

If your state does this you can find out before you get the letter. In Ga they list the # of PE's in the states, so if you see that # rise dramatically and your name isnt listed under the "license search" then I would guess its bad news if our names are not listed..

I know I will probably start checking my states website early June...


----------



## NSEARCH (May 2, 2006)

> a few guys in my office took it last april ,and they were able to check there license online (via the Secretary of States Website) and they found out the first week in June (before they got the letter)
> If your state does this you can find out before you get the letter. In Ga they list the # of PE's in the states, so if you see that # rise dramatically and your name isnt listed under the "license search" then I would guess its bad news if our names are not listed..
> 
> I know I will probably start checking my states website early June...


Florida has an online system to look up licenses but it's NOT updated before the letter arrives, unfortunately I know this. :true: :brick:


----------



## Road Guy (May 2, 2006)

Damn that Jeb Bush!


----------



## cmpc (May 2, 2006)

In Arkansas, you can check on-line about a week or so prior to getting a letter. Last April the results were posted on the web the last week of May.


----------



## Dark Knight (May 14, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> Vote in this new poll.


Are you going to go wacko and create a new board if we don't vote? 

Sorry my friend, could not resist the temptation to bring this.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 14, 2007)

My guess for the first results coming out is June 15. That seemed to be when they started to break last year.


----------



## Road Guy (May 14, 2007)

6/20/07 * technically I am thinking 6/18/07


----------



## edd189 (May 14, 2007)

In TX, the results have come in on the following dates:

April 2006 Exam: June 16th, 2006

April 2005 Exam: June 2nd, 2005

April 2004 Exam: June 3rd, 2004

My vote this year is for June 5th, but thats not an option on your voting poll! I am hoping that last year's delay was just a fluke.

Edd


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 14, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> 6/20/07 * technically I am thinking 6/18/07


I'm glad I'm not taking it this year. I'm going on vacation starting 6/20 and wouldn't be able to enjoy myself at all wondering if my results were back home in my mailbox.


----------



## DVINNY (May 14, 2007)

I realized it, when I wasn't allowed to vote in it


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 14, 2007)

wow I must not have voted last year.


----------



## grover (May 15, 2007)

Where's the option for January 6?


----------



## Melanie11 (May 15, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm glad I'm not taking it this year. I'm going on vacation starting 6/20 and wouldn't be able to enjoy myself at all wondering if my results were back home in my mailbox.



I'll be out of the country starting June 1 so hopefully I will have results when I get back. It's probably better that I won't know in case it's bad news. I'd hate that before a vacation!


----------



## frazil (May 15, 2007)

Welcome to the board Melanie!

edit: and Good luck!


----------



## ktulu (May 15, 2007)

I'm having test anxiety. Let them take their time. Fine by me....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 15, 2007)

^ We could just ask them to conveniently "lose" your scores if you'd like.


----------



## SFME (May 15, 2007)

My guess is that the California board gets results out 2 weeks later than they say they will, which is still after every other state.


----------

